# Have had great success with Constipation & Hemorrhoids!



## LShep619 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello All,

I just wanted to share a couple of things that I have done which have given me some success. First I must say that I have struggled with constipation my entire life. I am sure I am just one with slow transit colon. I remember about 20 years ago a gastrointestinal doc told me that I may need to just eat a low fiber diet. I dismissed him as crazy. Here I am 20 years later...I have eliminated gluten & most dairy from my diet as tests showed I was reacting to them. Actually, not just gluten but many grains due to what I'm sure is leaky gut. With each dietary change, I would have some relief and then constipation would creep back (although still keeping those inflammatory foods at a bare minimum). After another round of terrible constipation over the holidays, and with a new hemorrhoid in addition to the 13 year old hemorrhoid that I got with pregnancy, I started researching. I joined this group and read a little discussion of www.gutsense.org and his book Fiber Menace. I read it. It made sense. I wasn't one using added fiber in my diet, however, I adopted many of the small changes and because I had nothing to lose, ordered his supplements. I am having great success with a daily (healthy) bm. In addition, I saw somewhere online a mention of camphor oil in the belly button to shrink hemorrhoids. As crazy as it sounded, it was the first natural cure I saw that talked about having them actually disappear and not just treating burning, itching & pain (which I wasn't even experiencing). I have done the camphor oil (I purchased NOW brand) in my belly button maybe 3 or 4 times and they are gone! I understand the skin pocket will supposedly always be there, as it has been stretched but, I no longer have the appearance of a blueberry. There is just nothing there! I wanted to share in case these things might help someone else.


----------



## pammie007 (Jan 22, 2018)

LShep619 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just wanted to share a couple of things that I have done which have given me some success. First I must say that I have struggled with constipation my entire life. I am sure I am just one with slow transit colon. I remember about 20 years ago a gastrointestinal doc told me that I may need to just eat a low fiber diet. I dismissed him as crazy. Here I am 20 years later...I have eliminated gluten & most dairy from my diet as tests showed I was reacting to them. Actually, not just gluten but many grains due to what I'm sure is leaky gut. With each dietary change, I would have some relief and then constipation would creep back (although still keeping those inflammatory foods at a bare minimum). After another round of terrible constipation over the holidays, and with a new hemorrhoid in addition to the 13 year old hemorrhoid that I got with pregnancy, I started researching. I joined this group and read a little discussion of www.gutsense.org and his book Fiber Menace. I read it. It made sense. I wasn't one using added fiber in my diet, however, I adopted many of the small changes and because I had nothing to lose, ordered his supplements. I am having great success with a daily (healthy) bm. In addition, I saw somewhere online a mention of camphor oil in the belly button to shrink hemorrhoids. As crazy as it sounded, it was the first natural cure I saw that talked about having them actually disappear and not just treating burning, itching & pain (which I wasn't even experiencing). I have done the camphor oil (I purchased NOW brand) in my belly button maybe 3 or 4 times and they are gone! I understand the skin pocket will supposedly always be there, as it has been stretched but, I no longer have the appearance of a blueberry. There is just nothing there! I wanted to share in case these things might help someone else.


how on earth can putting something on your bellybutton make your piles go away?? ive read the fibre menace book but who do you believe one says more fibre the other says none its a bloody minefield. ive found aloe vera juice works and trying to keep stress free as as soon as i get anxious i can feel my guts goin into spasm i dont think there is one cure for everyone its trial and error


----------



## LShep619 (Dec 29, 2017)

the camphor oil thing is an old folk remedy. Only one person mentioned why it actually does what it does (some line that runs from the belly button to the anus) but I cannot find it. Like I said, I was desperate and figured it wouldn't hurt and was pleasantly surprised. As far as Fiber Menace, I had tried everything else over my lifetime. I could write a huge list of everything I have tried and nothing worked for very long, so I read & tried something new. I already knew that I react badly to too much fiber, I get terrible bloating and even worse constipation, so the idea made sense for me. After reading the reviews on Amazon, I knew many were getting benefits so I decided to try all he recommended (and his supplements) and again, I am pleasantly surprised. Just sharing in case it helps someone else.


----------



## Gymbunny (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi LShep. I'm new to this site. I would just like to know the name of the supplement and did it have any side effects please


----------



## LShep619 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello. I am taking several of the supplements that the author sells. He does not claim that you HAVE to use his supplements, but I chose to do so. I don't feel I will be on it all forever, but for now I am so grateful for how I feel...nothing has worked so well (and I have tried A LOT).

https://www.gutsense.org/store/catalog.html

I think most important is the Hydro C to moisturize the colon followed by the probiotic and the GI recovery. I have had no side effects only positive results. I think in time I will not need to take all the time but I am going to give myself 6 months of intensive healing and retraining of my gastrointestinal system  If you aren't interested in reading his book, you might want to browse the website.


----------



## h1451 (Jun 6, 2018)

my experience with constipation and piles was a long struggle ended by a herbal treatment. No re-occurrence after that.

try

Early Morning, Empty Stomach take two-three fruits of Indian Gooseberry (Phyllanthus emblica, also known as emblic AMLA in Hindi/Sanskrit Language) extract its Juice with Green Oranges , take one glass of this mixed juice (250ml -300 ml) . Try not to intake any food for up to one hour after this. Similarly at night after dinner. relief is within 3-7 days

I am happy to put up on webpage for others.

http://www.treatmentofpiles.co.in/english-home.html


----------

